# Safari iOS 15.4



## Fraxinus_me_fecit (15 Mars 2022)

Je suis le seul chez qui la fine ligne de séparation qui existait dans Safari entre la barre du haut et le header du site à disparu ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2022)

Idem chez moi


----------

